# Scared, worried ... Update 2 - not so good



## Marleysgirl

Our beanie has been measuring small throughout the pregnancy, and I'm having regular growth scans & placental monitoring because of this.

Today we had an extra scan (for a tv programme) but it all ended in a bit of a shock when they said that there is a developing problem with the placental bloodflow, and there is a high chance of an extremely premature birth - I'm currently 28 weeks, and they are talking in the next week or two, unless something changes.

I haven't been reading the premie threads, as I thought I'd go at least to 36 weeks. I've looked into other potential problems (I had a high Downs score) but not premature birth and what that could mean.

Obviously this news is very scary and has worried us completely. We don't even know things like how long the baby could stay in NeoNatal, whether premature birth can affect the child later in life, that kind of thing.

Can you ladies help? :flower: Even pointers to threads would be appreciated.


----------



## mrsty

Hi there, I had my son at 33 weeks and he was 5lb due to pre-eclampsia, he was in a incubator for 2 days (he had slighly underdeveloped lungs) They will give you a steroid injection if they think you will be prem in order to strengthen babies lungs before baby is born... 
He was a good weight for his gestation and once his lungs had got better he was then in special care for about 11 days (although they say to expect them to stay in till their original due date) the lady i shared a room with had her son at 32 weeks and he weighed just under 2lb and he was in for longer than my son but is still fine now!! 
my son (Hadyn) slept nearly all the first 2 months as they are obviously supposed to be in your tummy still :)
The only difference that i noticed really about Hadyn being preemie was that he reached the milestones (like smiling etc) approx 6 weeks behind babies born at term... this is apparently totally normal and he has now caught up with his friends born around the same time (he even crawled before some of them) 
anyway, Hadyn has just turned one and is absolutely fine... It is a stressful time if you have any more questions id be happy to answer them.. 
dont be afraid .. the staff in Special Care are FABULOUS and will help you in anyway possible
Best of luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://gi151.photobucket.com/groups/s157/JV1919NC2V/DSC00827.jpg


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Hun

My middle dd was born at 28 wks and she weighed 2lbs 3oz shes a healthy 7 yr old, ive had growth problems with all my girls then went on to have placenta abruptions. The journey in nicu isnt easy but the staff are highly trained to cope with your baby, have a look at bliss there website is very good for information. You can always pm me as well been on that journey 3 times looking at a 4th in a few weeks xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thank you for your replies, ladies. 

I think I'm a little better prepared for this than my OH, who (not having the benefit of chatting this thru) is worrying about things like what the chances are of the baby growing up healthy, will he get to play football with him, things like that. 

I'm well aware that our baby could have complications from his premie birth, but then again he could have gone to full-term and still been born with complications, that's one of those things you cannot predict. Nothing physical is showing on his growth scans, which is one relief - he's just small (about 2wks behind).

I will probably spend a good portion of tomorrow reading through premie stories & threads, and having a good look around the Bliss website, thanks.


----------



## mommy43

i had my daughter at 27 weeks 2lb 4oz shes now 15 she is deaf thought to have been caused by her being prem but no one knows for certain apart from that shes a normal teenager


----------



## Marleysgirl

Questions for you wonderful ladies ......

Whenever I go into hospital (given that baby will definitely be very early), is there much point me packing anything for the baby? Or just take my own stuff?

I'm thinking that he's definitely going to end up in NICU, will they provide premie nappies for use in there? 

Will he need any clothes from me (none of the stuff I've bought is small enough)? 

I was hoping to breastfeed, does the colostrum/milk come in regardless of how early baby is born (will I need breastpads etc)? Am happy to try expressing if this is the case.

Stooopid question time, but if they do give me a c/s (as I expect), do I still bleed for weeks afterwards, needing mat pads?

Any help or suggestions you can give are gratefully received - my mind is still going 19 to the dozen.


----------



## Cazzyg

I can answer some of your questions.

Your Colostrum and milk will come in. Let the staff know that you want to breastfeed. They should do all they can to help you. Things that are important are skin to skin between you and your baby and trying to get the baby to latch on as soon as possible. It's likely your baby will be tube fed, in which case you will need to express. The hospital should provide you with the use of a pump. Things that really helped me were expressing through the night - it's a pain but your milk is better quality usually and expressing next to my baby when she was in NNICU.

It probably depends on the hospital but my local one provided nappies - might be best to check.

You will still need maternity pads, I bled for about 6 weeks after a c-section but it was quite light and I could move on to normal pads then liners after a week.

You might be able to see round the neonatal unit in advance - it might help prepare you. I didn't have this and I think it would have helped make the experience much less frightening.

You can get clothes for prem babies now. I don't know the links, but if you google you should be able to find the sites.

The information Bliss have is great - so have a look there.

Have a big hug - you must be so worried.


----------



## Logiebear

I can answer all your questions hun. Your baby will defo go to special care so you won't need any clothes for him for a while. In special care they will give you the nappies you need etc so don't worry about packing anything except maybe a teddy to make the incubator more homely for your bubs.

As for breast feeding you make sure you tell them in scbu that you are wanting this. They will provide a pump for you to get going ASAP. Most ,idwives etc will give you contradicting advice etc so your best bet is to post in the breast feeding board hun. I had my last baby at 34 weeks by section and the hosp were more interested in giving formula as they want everything medicalised in there, it's easier for them. But after a major stuggle to reverse the damage done to my supply by bad advice I am still feeding after 6 months.

You need to prepare yourself with all the expressing information you need in advance so you are prepared. Like you need to pump 10-12 times in a day and throughout the night or your milk will come and go again. Also your baby will almost defo be fed through a tube as at that stage they can't suck so you will need to express to help your baby become strong. It will still take 3 days ish to come in properly but proper expressing is the key to keeping it there hun!!

Yes after a section although your bleeding maybe a lttle lighter you will still bleed for 10days or more, I have always bled for around 4 weeks and I've had 3 sections.

Your baby will be in an incubator for a while and while in there they don't where clothes so you will be told when he graduates to a cot and then you can dress him, you should wait though to buy anything as you won't know how big you will need now hun.

I wish you loads of luck and hope you let us all know how you get on and updates on your bubs hun, massive :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Marleysgirl said:


> Questions for you wonderful ladies ......
> 
> Whenever I go into hospital (given that baby will definitely be very early), is there much point me packing anything for the baby? Or just take my own stuff?
> 
> I'm thinking that he's definitely going to end up in NICU, will they provide premie nappies for use in there?
> 
> Will he need any clothes from me (none of the stuff I've bought is small enough)?
> 
> I was hoping to breastfeed, does the colostrum/milk come in regardless of how early baby is born (will I need breastpads etc)? Am happy to try expressing if this is the case.
> 
> Stooopid question time, but if they do give me a c/s (as I expect), do I still bleed for weeks afterwards, needing mat pads?
> 
> Any help or suggestions you can give are gratefully received - my mind is still going 19 to the dozen.

Im sorry your going through this sweet but youve got to think if your placenta isnt working properly your babys better outside the womb, your babys got every chance possible to get through this things have changed so much and the equipment has got so much better. If possible ask your hospital to have a look at the nicu unit so you and oh can see what goes on there and all the machines what your baby might be on.
As for your q's your baby wont need clothes at 1st but you will be able to dress your baby later on theres few good websites that sell preemie clothes which are best to be used in nicu as they have openings for the wires etc, 1 thing i would advise you getting is prem hats and cardigans or get someone to make you a few as babies lose most there heat through there heads. As you wont really know how long you are going to be in for make sure you take enough clothes for you and pants etc, i have left another bag packed at home as well so my oh doesnt have to search for stuff which i will need.
Nappies it depends on your hospital you would have to ask them if they provide them or if you have to but most places sell prem nappies tescos,boots, huggies do them and pampers. You may also need cotton wool if they dont provide it as they use this to wash baby in the early days.
You will be expressing your milk in the early days so i would buy a breast pump to use at home ive got an electric one the same they use in the hospitals and buy a few storage bottles so it can go straight in your freezer at home, you will need breast pads i had mine from asda a big box for just over a pound.
If your having a c-section try if possible to get up as soon as possible i found this helped me more than lying in bed it will be painful at 1st but soon as your up and about you forget about the pain. Take some sanitary towels in with you cause the hospital ones are thick and horrible also take in big pants that go over your c-section scar.
Hope this helps :hugs: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Hi, just wanted to wish you all the best and try and answer a few questions for you, I hope these help as I wish I had the chance to find out a few things and been a little prepared, the best advice I can give you is to take each day at a time and try not compare your baby to other term (or prem) babies as it will eat you up inside, most babies are strong and healthy and come on so so much.......



Marleysgirl said:


> Questions for you wonderful ladies ......
> 
> Whenever I go into hospital (given that baby will definitely be very early), is there much point me packing anything for the baby? Or just take my own stuff?
> 
> Initially I would take your own stuff bubs may not need anythng for a while the NICU provide everything you'll need initially nappies etc so dont worry just plenty of comfy stuff for you to wear, esp big knickers that will go right over your c-section they were a god send!I tok a small blanket I wanted Matthew to have and I expressed with it on my body so that it smelt of me and my milk and Matthew slept on top of it in his incubator it felt reassuring that he was getting used to my smell as it was a few days before we got a cuddle
> 
> I'm thinking that he's definitely going to end up in NICU, will they provide premie nappies for use in there?
> 
> yes, they wil provide everything youll need, when Matthew came home they even gave us about 2-3 day supply to get us started, prem nappies are available in boots, mothercare most large supermarkets as well but as you will not know for a while what size bubs will be NICU will provide them for you.
> 
> Will he need any clothes from me (none of the stuff I've bought is small enough)?
> 
> If baby is in an incubator he will not wear anything initially and when moved into a cot they have lots of hats, cardigans baby grows that will fit that you can continue to use until you get yourself sorted. Honestly dont rush out and buy tiny baby stuff youll be surprised by the amount of gifts and donations of tiny clothes youll get. Matthew wore the odd dolls knitting at some point :blush:
> 
> I was hoping to breastfeed, does the colostrum/milk come in regardless of how early baby is born (will I need breastpads etc)? Am happy to try expressing if this is the case.
> 
> My milk stated coming in the day after my section, nurse got me on the pump the next morning as he was ready to take his first feed (1ml per hour) you will be able to use their pump/equipment so just breast pads and maybe some nipple cream the industrial pump may cause slight irritation to start. If you dont get anything or only a small amount to begin with dont panic it will soon come in and then the flood gates will open!!!!
> 
> Stooopid question time, but if they do give me a c/s (as I expect), do I still bleed for weeks afterwards, needing mat pads?
> 
> You will prob begin to bleed right away, as soon as bubs was out mine started, dont expect a reg period tho its quite different and may last a few weeks but gets lighter quickly, after expressing/bf it may get a bit thicker for a while you should not expect any period pains tho.
> 
> I truely hope things work out and your little man can hold tight a few more weeks and keep growing for you, keep us posted x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Once again, thank you all for your replies :hugs:

I'm heading back to the hospital shortly for the second steroid jab (t'other cheek this time!), and the scan is tomorrow (Friday) morning at 9:30. I'll let you know what happens after that scan, whether they're going to admit me etc.


----------



## Mumof42009

Keeping fx crossed for you both xx


----------



## Logiebear

Thinking of you loads hun, good luck xxx


----------



## annie111

Hi - your story sounds very similar to mine.

I was pregnant with twins when they found out a 24 weeks that one twin's placental blood flow was intermittent and he was very very small for his dates. His blood flow then deteriorated to absent by 24.5 weeks. They said the next step would be fo the blood flow to reverse which would then mean he only had a few hours or days before he would die. As long as it was absent he was OK albeit not growing.

I was scanned weekly and had a growth scan fortnighly. They wouldn't consider delivery until he passed 500 grams (1 pound 1oz) and his cahnces before this weight would be very small indeed.

I made it to 28 weeks still with absent blodd flow and at this point had the 2 steroid jabs.

The next week at the scan at 29 weeks exactly we were told his blood flow had reversed. They couldn't say how long it had been reversed for as we were only having weekly scans (looking back I would have insisted on daily doppler checks so that as soon as it reversed we would know - his blood flow could have reversed straight after one scan and by the next weekly scan it could have been too late. I don't write this to scare but in a hope that you might insist on more checks).

Anyway we were given 10 minutes to decide whether to deliver or not - we obviuosly had to consider his twin sister who was developing briliiantly and was quite happy.

We decided to go ahead so I had a c section (They said he was too weak for a natural birth) and J was born weighing 1lb 8oz. His sister H was born weighing 3lb 4oz. J was on CPAP fpr a week but was breathing air after that. He was very strong - just smal. Apparently it is quite normal for a baby who has been struggling in the womb to fair OK outside as they have been so used to fighting and surviving on very little. His sister struggled and was put on a ventilator and we almost lost her at one point but she hung on.

H came out after 7 weeks in neonatal and J came home after 10 weeks weighing a whopping 3lb 4oz. 

They are now 26 months. He has has a few problems - but most have been blamed on how he was laid in his incubator for 10 weeks rather than on his tiny size and early birth. He is just learning to walk now. He is generally delayed in everything but as he spent the first 3 months trying to survive and didn't reach a 'newborn weight' of 7lbs until 6 months I think he is justified to take a little extra time to catch up. He is still small - 21lbs at 26 months but other than that he is fine.

It was a blooming scary time and I really feel for you. If you have any questions please give me a shout - I am more than happy to try to help you.

As for the questions you have already asked...
Whenever I go into hospital (given that baby will definitely be very early), is there much point me packing anything for the baby? Or just take my own stuff? - I ttok nothing for the babies just stuff for me. 

I'm thinking that he's definitely going to end up in NICU, will they provide premie nappies for use in there? My hospitals (transferred) provided nappies until they both came home. I know some hospitals ask you to provide them from 5lbs on and some ask you to provide them once baby is in special care rather than intensive care but you certainly wont need to think about any to start with.

Will he need any clothes from me (none of the stuff I've bought is small enough)? They will proved clothes. He will remain unclothed in an incubator for quite a while anyway.

I was hoping to breastfeed, does the colostrum/milk come in regardless of how early baby is born (will I need breastpads etc)? Am happy to try expressing if this is the case. Start expressing as soon as you can. (It was 24 hours before anyone asked me and it hadn't occured to me at all). I got absolutley nothing until day 4 - it was very disheartening as they wouldn't give them formual and insisted on waiting for my milk. Day 4 it was like someone switched a tap on. I creid so much over prducing nothing those first few days I just wish someone had told me to relax and it'll come. It did take a combination of warm flannels, breast massage, hand expression and a 2ml syringe to get started though!

Stooopid question time, but if they do give me a c/s (as I expect), do I still bleed for weeks afterwards, needing mat pads? I had a c/s and bled for 9 weeks!!! However, the bleeing was very very light all the time and I certainly didn't need maternity towels although I took these. Was much happier in Always by day 2.

Thinking of you - all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## annie111

Blimey - bit of a novel - sorry.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thank you very very much for your detailed reply. 

Our Beanie was estimated at 700g at 27 weeks (they didn't do a weight calculation this week), and his heartbeat was still strong when they put me on the monitor a couple of hours ago. We're staying optimistic for tomorrow, whilst mentally preparing myself for being admitted.


----------



## avabear73

*Whenever I go into hospital (given that baby will definitely be very early), is there much point me packing anything for the baby? Or just take my own stuff?*

Take your own stuff (for you I mean) - the hospital will provide everything your LO needs. 


*I'm thinking that he's definitely going to end up in NICU, will they provide premie nappies for use in there? *

Ours did (and Finlay was in special care) and I'd expect other hospitals do as well.

*
Will he need any clothes from me (none of the stuff I've bought is small enough)? *

Not at this point - in an incubator they generally wear nappies and that's it. Finlay did move into "big boy" clothes eventually, but that was the same day he moved into a cot - which was about 10 days after he was born.


*I was hoping to breastfeed, does the colostrum/milk come in regardless of how early baby is born (will I need breastpads etc)? Am happy to try expressing if this is the case.*

Yes, make your wishes clear and staff will support you (I was actively encouraged and supported with this throughout). As soon as LO is able, ask for skin-to-skin, it does wonders for milk production. I felt really strongly that I wanted Finlay to have breastmilk, I figured that (a) it was the only thing I could do for him and (b) it gave him the best possible start. It's also a lot gentler on little tummies and easier to digest.

*
Stooopid question time, but if they do give me a c/s (as I expect), do I still bleed for weeks afterwards, needing mat pads?*

I'm still bleeding, but from day 1 it's been fairly light (occasionally a little heavier but never "heavy"). I think it's different for each person though! Also an idea to take night towels and liners - once you move from the maternity pads it's really nice to have thinner towels!

*
Any help or suggestions you can give are gratefully received - my mind is still going 19 to the dozen.*

If I can help, or even if you just want to talk, please just PM me, ok? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Bec L

HI
Seems like everyone has answered all your questions but just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow and hope everything goes well.

Which hospital are you in?
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ava - thanks for your reply, I did go back and read all your posts in the Oldie thread!

Bec - I'm in St Mary's in Manc - the new one! So far I've seen one of the antenatal wards, and today I was jabbed on the labour ward!


----------



## bumpsmum

thinking of you today hun, hope everything goes ok and beanie allowed to stay comfy in mummy's tum a while longer, if it is time to come into the big bad world stay strong x x x x x x x


----------



## avabear73

Will be thinking of you today, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Thinking of you today update when you can, little man behave for your mummy x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Great news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The scan this morning showed that the bloodflow has been restored to the placenta, apparently the steroid jabs can have that effect on me (though they didn't tell me that!). 

I've been given the all-clear for the weekend, and I'm back in on Monday afternoon for the next doppler scan. I'm due to return on Weds for my general placenta clinic, and I got the impression this is the routine from now on, scans every 2-3 days.

Beanie's heart is still strong, though I've been advised to keep a closer eye on his movements and contact the Triage unit if I think he's not being so active. Any tips for getting him active (Lucozade? crawling on hands and knees?) gratefully received!


----------



## Mumof42009

So pleased for you lets hope it continues like this, i find anything cold helps to get them active so ice cold water or ice lollys etc xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Oh goodie, any excuse for another Fab lolly :D


----------



## embojet

So pleased for you :hugs: hang in there little man!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Today's scan showed that the blood-flow has reverted, the benefit of the steroids has worn off. I am now waiting to hear whether my consultant wants to see me tomorrow, or not until Wednesday's scheduled scan - and then when he wants to admit me for continual monitoring prior to a section.


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im really sorry the bloodflow has reversed again, try and stay positive if you can which I understand will be hard, with continued monitoring you will be in the best possible hands and im sure they'll try and hold off as long as possible. Im sure some of the other girls will be able to shed more light on babies born prior to 33 weeks. Fingers crossed he can hang on a while longer and that your section etc goes smoothly xxxxxxx


----------



## Bec L

Big hugs hun, keep us posted xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

:hugs: I had a similar thing with Evie, she was diagnosed as IUGR due to the placental blood flow, although I was further along than you (32 weeks). She was delivered at 34 weeks exactly weighing 3lb 12oz. Hope all goes ok with the scan etc. :hugs:. xx


----------



## grumpymoo

i have just been reading and having a catch up. bless you. what a rollercoaster. sending you lots of hugs and best wishes and hope you get on ok with your doplar:hugs:


----------



## Mumof42009

Oh Hun i thought things were going so well for you :hugs: hopefully they can keep lo in there a little longer, i would ask them to give you more steriods but they might say you dont need them as 1 dose should be enough anyway so wouldnt worry. My middle dd was born at 28 wks weighed 2lbs and that was due to the placenta not working and then had placenta abruption but shes fine im sure your baby will be as well xx


----------



## Logiebear

:hugs: I'm sure your baby will be fine hun xxx


----------



## annie111

Oh no!
Have they given you an estimated weight recently? You have done very well to get to 29 weeks. Chances are that as long as the flow remains absent (and not reversed) they will allow the pregnancy to continue under close supervision.
Every day makes a huge difference at this stage. Keep us up to date if you can.


----------



## amazed

my oldest was born prem he wasnt growing much at all... so i was getting growth scans and monitoring every week/2 weeks.... they delived him at 32 weeks due to him going in distress it worked out for the best though because they could feed him better out than in... the placenta just stopped feeding him and i had placental abrubtion...


----------



## chrissie33

Oh honey, keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------

